# selfish you who



## escorial (Sep 25, 2015)

being selfish can be your downfall
wanting the love you cannot have
or the life you wanted for yourself

you can carry on as you are today
and hope things will go your way  
or just have another selfish day


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 25, 2015)

I have decided this will be my pocket poem.
I will take it from my pocket and match it to my encounters.
I will add a proper name each time it fits.
So far, it is named "Holly".


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 25, 2015)

Another wonderful poem and written in your unique style which I'm getting to know.  Short and simple format, if you don't mind me saying, but tells a story, sparks emotion and makes you say "Yes, that's spot on." Thanks.


----------



## kbsmith (Sep 25, 2015)

Directly to the point, eloquently written and insightful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 25, 2015)

Escorial... you already know I am a fan of your unique poetry.. and this is why.. this poem showcases your ability to say very little, but deliver a fabulous message... love the mood, and message my friend... always a pleasure...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 26, 2015)

I usually just have another selfish day.


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Life reflects what we put into it.  Go in with a smile in spite of one's own inclination to frown and it will smile back at you, but you have to be paying attention in order to see it.  This poem is one of those little things that carries a big whollop.  And I know from experience that it is truly the little things that matter most.  Wise words, well wrought.


----------



## rookeless (Sep 26, 2015)

Love how straightforward and honest this is. Made me realize something about the way someone I care about is living their life. Short and sweet and simple, nice!


----------



## Fillipi (Sep 26, 2015)

i like it very much, short and full of meaning. Only possible feedback of criticism i could give is i felt like the 3rd line didnt fit in with the flow of the poem. i had to stop and read it a few times


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2015)

A little jaded, I would say.
There are other ways to make a day.


You could drop the word 'the' in both lines 2 and 3 will no ill effect.

I get the point here but I think at some point you have to live on a vacant speculation of sorts, the possibility of better things fostered by removal of the un-self.

Enjoyed. :sunny:


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

3x...Holly..ha,ha

AGM...i thank you dude

kbs....appreciated man

Firemajic...i wrote this will emailing you friday

Mesafalcon...it's allowed man..ta kidda

rookless...short an sweet words man..liked

Darkkin...cool words..i thankyou

Fillipi...thanks for the input man...cheers dude

Blade..i wrote this on friday and posted it as soon as it was written...never gave it much thought..wrote it posted it so it prob needs a bit of work..thanks man


----------



## inkwellness (Sep 27, 2015)

Escorial,

There were a lot of worthwhile commets made on your piece.  I just wanted to add one more. I think it was amazing that you were able to put it together in such a short amount of time. Maybe consider building on it and making a whole new piece. I think the subject matter regarding selfish choices is VERY interesting.


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

thanks inkwellness...thing is ....if i write a larger piece i always cut it up...making longer pieces is my goal and i wanna do that...cheers dude


----------



## inkwellness (Sep 27, 2015)

I understand completely. I often find myself doing the same. Cheers


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2015)

[h=3]Touché [/h]


----------

